# Lowveld Lodge



## Skatduder (Apr 16, 2020)

Like others I quit paying dues. They no longer let us trade our units, so I quit paying dues. 

I got an email today. It says they had sent me a letter to my old PO Box in September 2019.
They want my bank account number. What the heck.. ?  No way.. 

Anyone else receive letters ?


----------



## Dori (Apr 17, 2020)

I got one too. Since I stopped paying dues several years ago, when Stuart Lamont took over, I would wind up owing, rather than receiving any portion of the reimbursements. I will just ignore this letter.

Dori


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 17, 2020)

I'll be watching the mail for a Lowveld Lodge letter to ignore. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## travel maniac (Apr 18, 2020)

AwayWeGo said:


> I'll be watching the mail for a Lowveld Lodge letter to ignore.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



This is priceless! Thanks!


----------



## Skatduder (Nov 30, 2021)

Ok, this has gone full circle. I had a bank account I was going to close. It had $50 in it. So I responded to there email and asked for the balance and ledger sheet. 13,000 rand, weird.. Humm.. So I gave Lowvelt the routing numbers and account number figuring I'd loose $50. Nothing happened. Back and forth emails. Nothing. Finally Tammy at First resort said some people have been getting paid through PayPal. We worked out the amount in Rand 13,000 something. I said do you want me to convert it to US dollars and she said yes. I sent them a PayPal bill for $850 USD. Two days later I received the $850 less the PayPal fees in my PayPal account. $812.43 Oh happy days.. I paid $500 for this timeshare and had wonderful trades. Then like others I quit paying my dues and it was on the ledger sheet in negitive amounts. Still Unbelievable that I got paid.. Forget responding to all those other emails. Just respond to emails from Tammy. She got It done. Good luck


----------

